

Skyfire Launches the First Flash Video Enabled Mobile Browser for Android - Uncle_Sam
http://www.skyfire.com/

======
pixelbath
Just so anybody wanting to try this browser knows: this browser is similar to
Opera in that all requests are proxied, then processed and compressed by their
servers prior to hitting your phone. This includes all interactions with
Flash, as well as all forms (even encrypted). If this sort of thing is no
issue to you, Skyfire works, and works well (when I tried it on Windows Mobile
6 a year ago).

~~~
pixelbath
To clarify: I mean Opera Mini, not the desktop version.

